# Case Snow Management



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone know the company how they are to work for


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I know Jason Case, but I’ve never worked for him/them. He is a really good guy and he has built a fantastic team around him. He’s not your typical NSP, as he has a lot of skin in the game. The couple people I know that have worked for him said it was a good positive experience. Negotiate the pricing he offers as he tries to get people on the cheap side. Also read his contract very carefully. I’ve reviewed it and I would have to strike and revise quite a bit of it in order to sign it.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I worked for them this summer a bit on lawns and am waiting on my contracts for snow. Been being pushed back on them for weeks now.

the guy I’m dealing with seems good but I haven’t been paid in full for the work I did on lawns. Keeps pushing back the timelines on when I see the snow contracts...actions speak louder than words.

If I get paid in full I’ll take the snow work. Company itself was easy to deal with on the contract end. Yes negotiate!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I will see what he says when he calls


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Let me know. Pm me who you are dealing with if you want.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Its a guy my fairfield county CT waiting still


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Chris I don't Jason will call ya him self, but one of his several co/workers will. I'ts a huge Co.
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/case-snow-management.178178/#post-2409313


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I will see what he says when he calls


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

sorry trying to copy old post not working


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah I saw the ad on indeed i think


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We had 1 contract with them last year and never had a problem. Prices were fair etc. Too bad they didn't get the contract back.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

So they paid on time?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I talked to the Mass office its all good except they have accounts in way upstate NY in a storm its hell of a ride so normally 2.5 hours in a snow storm double


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I’ll be pulling accounts from them in upstate NY if I say yes.


----------



## JPSanieski (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi ALL
I am the Regional Director at Case for the Midwest and parts of New England. I would answer anyone's questions that they might have. We always do are best to be transparent with anyone.

*I DO HAVE 3 SITES LOOKING TO CONTRACT ASAP - anyone work in Denver area looking for some Accounts -i have 3 sites i am looking to contract a service provider on they are a per push contract every two inches.*


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

JPSanieski said:


> Hi ALL
> I am the Regional Director at Case for the Midwest and parts of New England. I would answer anyone's questions that they might have. We always do are best to be transparent with anyone.
> 
> *I DO HAVE 3 SITES LOOKING TO CONTRACT ASAP - anyone work in Denver area looking for some Accounts -i have 3 sites i am looking to contract a service provider on they are a per push contract every two inches.*


In the interest of transparency I have asked my question. Can I trust you guys to pay?

My lawn contracts haven't been paid properly for several months in the proper amounts even though I have zero later services and zero complaints on the quality of services. I keep getting shorted on checks.

So I have serious doubts about taking on snow work. Now you guys want to give me multiple snow contracts when lawns aren't paid and I have no timetable for payment.

Is it that you don't care, are overwhelmed or what? I'm asking honestly. I want the work. I do not want to be screwed. How you treat people with actions speaks a lot louder than words. So I asked the members, the people who have worked for you longer than I have (first season), how are you treated?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Need a good reason to deduct someone’s pay. Without communication makes it worse.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luther said:


> Need a good reason to deduct someone's pay. Without communication makes it worse.


Ferrendino Never had a good reason, they've screwed many contractors over


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

That’s true. Them and a few others. Very disappointing if Case also conducts business that way. I guess it remains to be seen if Mr regional director will respond and be transparent enough to explain what happened....or if he’ll be another Rich Arlington and just boogie away.


----------



## JPSanieski (Oct 25, 2020)

Kvston said:


> In the interest of transparency I have asked my question. Can I trust you guys to pay?
> 
> My lawn contracts haven't been paid properly for several months in the proper amounts even though I have zero later services and zero complaints on the quality of services. I keep getting shorted on checks.
> 
> ...


I do not oversee NY but can get the information to the right Director. 
But to answer your question:

There is a 5% hold on all payments for the Weekly services and then until the contract is over.

So Example - if you have a $50.00 Pay for weekly service the amount paid on the check would be $47.50

Looking at your payments in the system that is what I am seeing. Also sometimes a payment is delayed if the customer does not validate or approve the service in time but those payments will be paid when they do. I am not sure if that is the short pay you are considering. This 5% will be paid after the last months Landscape Services are completed

Also you should be able to take the Check detail that is mailed to you and cross reference the services you have done on the 4 sites you have. If a payment is missed reach out to your Account Manager / Senior Account Manager and they will be able to help you out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Kvston said:


> In the interest of transparency I have asked my question. Can I trust you guys to pay?
> 
> My lawn contracts haven't been paid properly for several months in the proper amounts even though I have zero later services and zero complaints on the quality of services. I keep getting shorted on checks.
> 
> ...


Anything in Fairfield county CT ?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

JPSanieski said:


> I do not oversee NY but can get the information to the right Director.
> But to answer your question:
> 
> There is a 5% hold on all payments for the Weekly services and then until the contract is over.
> ...


it does help except I'm not being paid for all my services AND not being paid for some sites. My last months check was for one service on one site. Except I service three sites twice a month each. The amount paid was exactly what was owed for one site and one service. Yet I'm told "good job" and "I'll look into why you are short.

I service Warrensburg, Lake Luzerne and Corinth.


----------



## JPSanieski (Oct 25, 2020)

I will pass your comments onto the Regional Director. I cant speak to an area that is not in my region - I will make sure someone contacts you.


----------



## AGLawnCare (Dec 9, 2003)

We worked with them years ago. We ended up getting all of our money it just took a very long time and lots of emails and phone calls.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

As an update. I’m now told my services are up to date in their system and I’ll be paid in full for the season in the next check round.
I will be taking the contracts and seeing how it goes.


----------



## JPSanieski (Oct 25, 2020)

Kvston said:


> As an update. I'm now told my services are up to date in their system and I'll be paid in full for the season in the next check round.
> I will be taking the contracts and seeing how it goes.


I am happy to hear this was taken care of. Sorry it was a little bumpy - looking forward to having you part of our network for snow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Case was great to work with 2 years ago on some box store sites. Paid like clockwork, no drama and no bull****.

I literally red ink butchered their contract, and they agreed to all of my changes except binding arbitration.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

To bad they dont get back to you


----------



## Dozerd12r (Jan 22, 2021)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Anyone know the company how they are to work for


They suck. They will use and abuse you screw you out of pay.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dozerd12r said:


> They suck. They will use and abuse you screw you out of pay.


Details?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Details?


No.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah details or why would you spout off at all? I know people who hate F&S but I get along fine. Same for other companies. Heck people hate me! Doesn’t mean I’m terrible or great, just means I don’t get along with everyone. Details.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Dozerd12r said:


> They suck. They will use and abuse you screw you out of pay.


First part, 
They suck, tmi but whatever.

Next, they will use and abuse . Again, getting kind of personal.

This is where you lose me ,
You screw you out of pay.
Why would you do that?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

$5 says the story amounts to a Choose-your-own-adventure of:

1) If you can't read a contract go to 2)
2) if you agree to a contract that you didn't read, go to 3)
3) if you failed to follow the documentation requirements proving you serviced the site, go to 4)
4) if you find out how much you got paid vs someone else who haggled better, go to PS and whine.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

With the caveat that I have zero experience with Case, I decided to Google them for complaints and see what I found. The BBB had zero recorded so I went to indeed.com

https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Case-Snow-Management/reviews

The reviews are overwhelming positive but I decided to cherry pick the negative ones.

2 stars: "Regional Account Manager (Former Employee) - Attleboro Falls, MA - February 6, 2018
Working for Case was very stressful, balancing family life was very difficult. Fast paced environment with many different departments involved in order for you to be successful.

Pros
summers low key
Cons
long hours, days at a time at work"

So, Case is to be blamed for the length of storms and the fact that it doesn't snow at convenient times.

K, moving on.

1 star: "Shoveler and operator (Former Employee) - Providence, RI - January 22, 2019
Case snow management was a good company to work for at one time but they have gone downhill over the years people that run their sites are you there on drugs or alcohol"

Well, guess that clears everything up.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> people that run their sites are you there on drugs or alcohol"


Sounds like Mr RI has never been in snow removal before...


----------



## Whiskey Tango (Dec 31, 2020)

I worked with Case last year(2019-2020) for some post offices. Payment was prompt and no haggling or arguing about them. I dealt with issues involving the post master and case are able to basically tell her to stop complaining :laugh:


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Well they dont call back


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

They don’t? Then who have I been talking to?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

There HR department


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

So what are you saying? Am I not nice? AM I NOT NICE!! No soup for you!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> There HR department


Did you try typing them a message? Say, an email or letter even...?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Stupid question: are you looking to be a payrolled employee or work as a sub for them?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Anything in Fairfield county CT ?


@PLOWMAN45 the regional director for the midwest is in this thread. You replied to Kvston's comment back a few months ago which is probably why the director didn't get back to you, figured you weren't asking him. Try @JPSanieski and see what he says. Can't get any easier than that amigo.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

OK i talked on the phone


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> With the caveat that I have zero experience with Case, I decided to Google them for complaints and see what I found. The BBB had zero recorded so I went to indeed.com
> 
> https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Case-Snow-Management/reviews
> 
> ...


Did someone say drugs and alcohol?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

97BlackDiesel said:


> Did someone say drugs and alcohol?


That's the politics thread...see Hunter Biden.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

:usflag: Gotta love where this country is headed. Bread line here we come.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

As an update on Case. They continue to have glitches but so far not issues. When I call they have been frank with what went wrong and why. Payments have been on time for snow and so far complete.


----------



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

Worked for Case for 2 years doing an OSJL. Never an issue. Payments always on time. They let you know when checks are being run and if there are delays. Always someone to answer the phone. Would without a doubt work for them again.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Welp they screwed me out of some money. I got the old checks in the mail. Haven’t gotten a check. I don’t know how people sleep at night being such big scumbags


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Get a lawyer that's what I would do


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Get a lawyer that's what I would do


What if the contract requires arbitration?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Its theft of services either way I would getting something Put lean on the business


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Its theft of services either way I would getting something Put lean on the business


Serious question: can you put a lien on a business if you aren't the company they have a contract with?

Edit: nevermind. A quick Google search answered my question ("Yes")


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Its theft of services either way I would getting something Put lean on the business


What if the contract prohibits this?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if the contract prohibits this?


And it does. It also states the subcontractor "agrees to fully assume the risk of non-payment by our customer". Why anyone would agree to a term like that is a complete mystery to me. Just goes to show not everyone reads what they are signing...or they just don't understand what they are signing.

More from their contract..."You are prohibited from contacting our customers relative to payment, and you agree not to file any claim or action seeking payment directly from our customers, their agent, or their affiliates. Further, you agree to not place any lien on property of our customers, their agents, or their affiliates relative to payment for the services".

It goes on and on.

Me, depending on how much they screwed me out of I would ignore all of that, directly contact their customer and inform them I will be putting a lien on their property if I don't get paid. It's not like I would care about salvaging the relationship with them. If it's just a small amount let it go, lick your wound, learn where you went wrong and don't make that same mistake again.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

so you would walk away and say yeah keep my money ?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> so you would walk away and say yeah keep my money ?


If it's a small amount... because it's not worth the hassle of chasing. Consider it the cost of learning a lesson.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> so you would walk away and say yeah keep my money ?


How much money are we actually talking about???


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Serious question: can you put a lien on a business if you aren't the company they have a contract with?
> 
> Edit: nevermind. A quick Google search answered my question ("Yes")


Many contracts prohibit mechanics liens, servicemen liens or similar liens.
Haven't seen a Case MSA but I'm sure they have it.
The contract was written in their favor, anyone thats dumb enough to sign a contract blindly w/o reading it, is an absolute moron.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Here is a lesson I had a snobby customer in Darien CT owe me a lot of money when i sent the bill They I'm charging to much and they were gonna pay and it wasn't a little money. I told them if i didn't have my money a truck load of sand would be in front of thier garage doors . In 45 minutes I had a check ready for me that's how i roll call me unprofessional to bad gas is expensive insurance


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Here is a lesson I had a snobby customer in Darien CT owe me a lot of money when i sent the bill They I'm charging to much and they were gonna pay and it wasn't a little money. I told them if i didn't have my money a truck load of sand would be in front of thier garage doors . In 45 minutes I had a check ready for me that's how i roll call me unprofessional to bad gas is expensive insurance


You're un-professional.

And you can be sued for harassing a debtor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> so you would walk away and say yeah keep my money ?


Did I say that?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Here is a lesson I had a snobby customer in Darien CT owe me a lot of money when i sent the bill They I'm charging to much and they were gonna pay and it wasn't a little money. I told them if i didn't have my money a truck load of sand would be in front of thier garage doors . In 45 minutes I had a check ready for me that's how i roll call me unprofessional to bad gas is expensive insurance


Again... how much are we talking about?

Threats like that are a quick way to find yourself in far more legal trouble... use your brain


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

800.00 sued ? there driving brand new Mercedes Benz in the driveway my sweat is worth money the middle class and small business pay their bills I will always help a veteran or an older person .


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> 800.00 sued ? there driving brand new Mercedes Benz in the driveway my sweat is worth money the middle class and small business pay their bills I will always help a veteran or an older person .


$800? You will burn through $800 just having a lawyer look at the contract...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have family member's that are lawyers


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I have family member's that are lawyers


I don't...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> $800? You will burn through $800 just having a lawyer look at the contract...


It's the principlality of it..... and cost doesn't matter....


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

exactly


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

if you only want to post to stir the pot or cause a problem, then no need to post


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

who is this directed to your comment


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't...


I do


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> who is this directed to your comment


it is directed at everyone taking the thread off course


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> It's the principlality of it..... and cost doesn't matter....


Understood... don't agree... but understand.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Luther said:


> And it does. It also states the subcontractor "agrees to fully assume the risk of non-payment by our customer". Why anyone would agree to a term like that is a complete mystery to me. Just goes to show not everyone reads what they are signing...or they just don't understand what they are signing.
> 
> More from their contract..."You are prohibited from contacting our customers relative to payment, and you agree not to file any claim or action seeking payment directly from our customers, their agent, or their affiliates. Further, you agree to not place any lien on property of our customers, their agents, or their affiliates relative to payment for the services".
> 
> ...


From my post earlier...

The 2 quoted parts from their contract above, were 2 sections that I totally struck out and Case went along with. Actually reading the contract and modifying it gave them no legal "out" on about 10k in t&m work that was authorized by email. I'm not sure if they were ever paid by their customer, but they paid me.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> From my post earlier...
> 
> The 2 quoted parts from their contract above, were 2 sections that I totally struck out and Case went along with. Actually reading the contract and modifying it gave them no legal "out" on about 10k in t&m work that was authorized by email. I'm not sure if they were ever paid by their customer, but they paid me.


You're not a pioneer.
Some read the contracts they're signing
Some don't.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You're not a pioneer.
> Some read the contracts they're signing
> Some don't.


I never said I was. Just simply stating that spending 15 minutes reading and striking out sections helped make the difference between getting paid and not getting paid.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You're not a pioneer.


I dunno, seems to be heading oooot west with a convoy often enough.


----------



## Yardworks2004 (Jun 15, 2021)

We subbed for Case Snow Management here in PA in 2018-2019 season. Never got paid. Took them to court and won our case with the judge. Still have not seen a dime of the court ruling. They made a lot of promises about our payments, then threats. I have seen a lot of reviews that are both good and bad for this company. They called us this past season asking if I was interested in any accounts - I replied "sure, as soon as I get paid for our past work from you guys" girl at the office was super confused and had no idea we had ever worked for them before, so not very organized.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

And


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> And


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> And


Then


----------



## Dozerd12r (Jan 22, 2021)

Yardworks2004 said:


> We subbed for Case Snow Management here in PA in 2018-2019 season. Never got paid. Took them to court and won our case with the judge. Still have not seen a dime of the court ruling. They made a lot of promises about our payments, then threats. I have seen a lot of reviews that are both good and bad for this company. They called us this past season asking if I was interested in any accounts - I replied "sure, as soon as I get paid for our past work from you guys" girl at the office was super confused and had no idea we had ever worked for them before, so not very organized.


I've talked with a bunch of sub's here in Connecticut and they all have the same thing to say. About not being paid at all or shorted on time. 
Not to mention how if your employed by them its basically a go nowhere position and definitely are never going to get a raise not even after running a large site for 3 years just use and abuse and have absolutely no appreciation for any of the employees on the site. 
So basically they are not making a good name for themselves and most likely will get to a point that they have burned all there bridges


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dozerd12r said:


> I've talked with a bunch of sub's here in Connecticut and they all have the same thing to say. About not being paid at all or shorted on time.
> Not to mention how if your employed by them its basically a go nowhere position and definitely are never going to get a raise not even after running a large site for 3 years just use and abuse and have absolutely no appreciation for any of the employees on the site.
> So basically they are not making a good name for themselves and most likely will get to a point that they have burned all there bridges


I for one am stunned...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Dozerd12r said:


> I've talked with a bunch of sub's here in Connecticut and they all have the same thing to say. About not being paid at all or shorted on time.
> Not to mention how if your employed by them its basically a go nowhere position and definitely are never going to get a raise not even after running a large site for 3 years just use and abuse and have absolutely no appreciation for any of the employees on the site.
> So basically they are not making a good name for themselves and most likely will get to a point that they have burned all there bridges


And there's still people tripping over themselves to be a sub. Never understood that.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luckily there’s no large snow companies in Michigan that have trouble paying their subs, I hear the most reputable ones are ASCA certified which makes them even more credible!!!


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

As an update for my experience. I’ve gotten paid for almost everything on time. Only missing a one time service and a scope/price adjustment from mid season. So far by following the rules it’s worked out. Like investing I recommend diversifying who you deal with. Don’t put too much of your business into NSP’s.

I’d say overall my experience has been positive.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Luckily there's no large snow companies in Michigan that have trouble paying their subs, I hear the most reputable ones are ASCA certified which makes them even more credible!!!


A company cannot be ASCA certified. That's a cert given to an individual who takes a course and passes it. And just because one might be ASCA-C doesn't mean he's better than someone who is not.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> A company cannot be ASCA certified. That's a cert given to an individual who takes a course and passes it. And just because one might be ASCA-C doesn't mean he's better than someone who is not.


You need to consider the source...AJ is a confused young man


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luther said:


> A company cannot be ASCA certified. That's a cert given to an individual who takes a course and passes it. And just because one might be ASCA-C doesn't mean he's better than someone who is not.


Not all companies are ran by "he's" some of them are run by "she's"....

ISO certified.


Defcon 5 said:


> You need to consider the source...AJ is a confused young man


I have a pretty good memory on this particular incident.
But I suppose @Luther is right, it doesn't matter what acronym someone has at the end of their name, they can still screw your over.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not all companies are ran by "he's" some of them are run by "she's"....


You have to ask the company their preferred pronoun in 2021. You can't just assume, Grandpa.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Luther said:


> And just because one might be ASCA-C doesn't mean he's better than someone who is not.


But the union commercials beg to differ...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> You have to ask the company their preferred pronoun in 2021. You can't just assume, Grandpa.


Don't assume that assumed, I presumed...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> You have to ask the company their preferred pronoun in 2021. You can't just assume, Grandpa.


My preferred pronoun is "your excellency."


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not all companies are ran by "he's" some of them are run by "she's"....
> 
> ISO certified.


Yes, of course. I know a local gal who owns a landscape operation that anyone would envy. I'm also friends with Jeannie at Jeffco in Alaska. She's a bad ass and ISO certified. There are many more. I should have used the word "one" a second time instead of "he". My bad. Thanks got pointing out how chauvinistic I am.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luther said:


> Yes, of course. I know a local gal who owns a landscape operation that anyone would envy. I'm also friends with Jeannie at Jeffco in Alaska. She's a bad ass and ISO certified. There are many more. I should have used the word "one" a second time instead of "he". My bad. Thanks got pointing out how chauvinistic I am.


ok.

now that, that is settled.
how come you don't see the Jason's, or the Troys, or even reps from their companies in here scrambling to defend themselves?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> ok.
> 
> now that, that is settled.
> how come you don't see the Jason's, or the Troys, or even reps from their companies in here scrambling to defend themselves?


They're bizzie?


----------



## Dozerd12r (Jan 22, 2021)

Because snow season is over and there off counting there dollars and making a plan on who will be screwed or abused and to what degree


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dozerd12r said:


> Because snow season is over and there off counting there dollars and making a plan on who will be screwed or abused and to what degree


Summer is selling season for snow


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> how come you don't see the Jason's, or the Troys, or even reps from their companies in here scrambling to defend themselves?


Mr pink is not nation wide, nor near the level of Jason's company. Never will be. Even so he's far to good and important for this place. He spends most of his time at the golf club and in Mexico. If he was to post here it would turn out like Rich Arlington...his façade would be called out and would be forced to flee with his tail between his legs. His rep's only have his back when they are face to face with him.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

They were one of the best ones I dealt with 
Never had any issues with them


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I would just like to say that my company has worked for Casey(snow) management for two years. We have never had any problem with payment, service, etc. They have always met any problems head-on and taken care of them immediately. I will continue to work for them until I do get hosed if it ever happens. The people I deal with it’s hard to believe that they would do that. But there again you never know. However, at this point I would be glad to take all the snow contracts from Casey(snow) management that they would like to give me or that I could handle.

Also as far as getting money collected from contracts that are owed to you. I immediately notify them and file a mechanics lien against the building, notify the building owner and notify the tenant if it is other than the owner. I could give a damn less with the contract says I always file a mechanics lien. And my collection rate after filing a mechanics lien is 100% I’m proud to say.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You do know it’s Case right?
What to you do when the contract prevents mechanics / service liens?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A better question, what if your state's laws do not allow a mechanic's lien to be placed on a customer?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You do know it's Case right?
> What to you do when the contract prevents mechanics / service liens?


Maybe he's talking about @Philbilly2 's favorite pizza joint...

I've also been told snow removal is not considered site improvement... But the one time I had to do it we recovered, but less then due...


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I worked for case last winter in pa , i've got all but good things to say about them. 
I hope to work with them this season in Virginia


----------

